# General > General >  Co-op thurso

## maidencaithness

Just in case anyone wasn't aware, the Thurso Co-op will be closing at 6pm on Saturday 17th Jan for refurbishment and reopening on Thursday 22nd Jan at 8am.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

are they having a small party for their reopening ?? its the big co-op down town in thurso thats closing not the spring park 1

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Im quite glad that the Coop is getting refurbished!! I always found it very dull in there, isles far too high and squashed together! Maybe it will be a bitty brighter!  :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

The Co-op might be closed but the Post Office inside will still be open.  This just in case there are any .orgers like me who need to collect their Pension.   :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> The Co-op might be closed but the Post Office inside will still be open. This just in case there are any .orgers like me who need to collect their Pension.


Pension Kodiak....i would never have thought!  ::

----------


## Kodiak

I Know Mrs Kodiak says I am only 8 Years old, but that she says is my Mental age.  Unfortunately I am now a OAP and I collect my Pension every Monday.

----------


## Moonboots

> Im quite glad that the Coop is getting refurbished!! I always found it very dull in there, isles far too high and squashed together! Maybe it will be a bitty brighter!


Wait until you see it finished and you will be wishing it was the old way lol

----------


## balto

dont know what i am going to do without the coop for that few days, i know tesco is there but not to keen on it to be honest.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> dont know what i am going to do without the coop for that few days, i know tesco is there but not to keen on it to be honest.


go to the one in spring park

----------


## balto

> go to the one in spring park


 no offence ment but that shop really isnt up to much, plus it is to expensive go in if its an emergancy but thats about it.

----------


## Kodiak

> dont know what i am going to do without the coop for that few days, i know tesco is there but not to keen on it to be honest.



Or give Lidl a try, you never know you might like it.  :Grin:

----------


## balto

> Or give Lidl a try, you never know you might like it.


 that is where i most likely will end up, but not so handy away at the other side of town without a car, and a baby to take in a pram, best idea will be stock up and avoid going out for the few days, will save money in the end that way to.

----------


## poppett

If it is a struggle to get out Frasers shop on Castlegreen Road will take your order over the phone and deliver it to you the same day if you stay in Thurso.    Been a great help to us during illnesses in the past when confined to the house.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Im gonna sound lazy here but quite alot i will use tesco direct lol! I hate going shopping!! It annoys me trying to pick stuff!!! And if i take the OH he puts stuff in the trolly!  ::

----------


## kitty kat

> Im gonna sound lazy here but quite alot i will use tesco direct lol! I hate going shopping!! It annoys me trying to pick stuff!!! And if i take the OH he puts stuff in the trolly!


i also like there delivery where its from the wick store you get more choice and you can always find money off coupons online to cover the delivery cost

----------


## ar1ling

glad to hear that coop will be refubished. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> i also like there delivery where its from the wick store you get more choice and you can always find money off coupons online to cover the delivery cost


I get on with the delivery people really well too! They always help me put the shopping away and that! So nice o them! And to me it is cheaper! 

If i went to the tesco i would be spending about £60-£70 because i will walk past things and think its a great bargain and then a taxi home is £3. If i buy online i spend about £40 then the £4.50 delivery! So i cant go wrong with online shopping! 

And takin my son in the car seat is a pain!!

----------


## Fluff

Oh that is such good news it is being refurbished. I really hope it will be alittle more spacious now!

----------


## dirdyweeker

that is good that the Thurso Coop is getting a makeover BUT what happened to the Wick store? Safeways were bought over by them a long time ago now and I personally have never heard which store they are going to be occupying. Best look out to see if Wick Coop is going to get a makeover too then.

----------


## butterfly

all co-ops are undergoing makeovers,and it wasnt safeway that was bought by the co-operatives it was somerfields.

----------


## kitty kat

> all co-ops are undergoing makeovers,and it wasnt safeway that was bought by the co-operatives it was somerfields.


no it was presto's

----------


## butterfly

kitty kat i would like to correct you on that.dirdyweeker said safeways (wick) was bought over by the co-op but it was somerfields building that they purchased not  prestos or safeways.wick hasnt had a prestos for a long time. ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I miss presto in thurso! It was where Aurora and Semi chem are now wasnt it?! My mum used to work there!

----------


## dirdyweeker

> kitty kat i would like to correct you on that.dirdyweeker said safeways (wick) was bought over by the co-op but it was somerfields building that they purchased not  prestos or safeways.wick hasnt had a prestos for a long time.


Yeah sorry, it has changed hands so often I am losing track of what it is actually called. It sure is Somerfields!
Still, the questions remains. Which one is the Coop going to "do up" in Wick?

----------


## butterfly

shoudnt be long now before we hear of their decision.there is a lot of work needed to be done on the somerfield store.i hope they keep on the one at angle park cause theres more room to shop there.

----------


## garble

> I miss presto in thurso! It was where Aurora and Semi chem are now wasnt it?! My mum used to work there!


I used to work in Presto's in Thurso as well, who was your mother ShelleyBain?

----------


## dirdyweeker

Spoke to one of the Wick staff today and she says it will be February before they get told which shop is being kept on.

Notice in todays 'Groat' it says the Post Office in the Thurso Coop will be closed during alterations.

----------


## Kodiak

I spoke to the Post Office Staff in the Thurso on Monday past and they advised me that they would be open during the alterations.  They said that the right hand door would be open for Post Office Customers.  I think they really need to be open as many people need to collect their Pension on Monday and not everyone has a car to go elsewhere.

I will go down to the Post Office tomorrow and will check with them again as it sounds as if they have changed their minds.

----------


## Ash

its about time the coop got a revamp... place is a dump!

----------


## maidencaithness

The Post Office is open as normal during refurbishment, there was a mistake made in today's paper

----------


## Undine

First if all i would like to say hi to you as i am new to this, please be gentle as one or two of you can be a bit sharp, I did not think the co :Embarrassment: p was a dump,  a bit old maybe and needs to freshen up, but I find it ok price of stuff is fine, staff are friendly, some of you don't seem to like it very much, why!!!!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> First if all i would like to say hi to you as i am new to this, please be gentle as one or two of you can be a bit sharp, I did not think the cop was a dump, a bit old maybe and needs to freshen up, but I find it ok price of stuff is fine, staff are friendly, some of you don't seem to like it very much, why!!!!


First of all....welcome to the Org!  :: 

I will be gentle! 

There were a few reasons why i never liked the coop, really stupid reasons though! 

I did not like how when i entered the store and pushing a trolly in, there would be a queue of people waiting to be served at the fag counter and trying to get past was a nightmare! Also i always thought the store was very dark and isles very high (no im not short lol) 

Dont get me wrong i dont have a problem with the staff. I know there is one person who was always extremelly rude and sharp with me though! 

Yes the prices are reasonable, probably cheaper than tesco!! 

But i just think the place does need a wee make over...then i might consider going there more often! I have only been 3-4 times in the last 2 years! And that was probably for the post office!

----------


## butterfly

welcome to the org Undine,dont be to worried about us we wont bite.shelley which co-op are you talking about,wick or thurso? :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> welcome to the org Undine,dont be to worried about us we wont bite.shelley which co-op are you talking about,wick or thurso?


Hey Butterfly, im talking about the Thurso one. I have been in the wick one but can not really remember what it looks like!  ::

----------


## butterfly

shelley i have not been in thurso one,i believe it is smaller than the wick one am i right?there is plenty space to shop in the wick one although it looks small compared to tescos!and a lot cheaper than tescos too

----------


## Aaldtimer

Shelley, the "Fag counter" as you call it is more used by people playing the Lottery!...Much to we smoker's disgust! ::

----------


## dirdyweeker

ShelleyBain, I know what you mean about the queue as you go into the Coop with your trolley. Can the queue not form in another direction to ease congestion? Maybe with the refurb the powers that be will change that corner.

----------


## Kodiak

> ShelleyBain, I know what you mean about the queue as you go into the Coop with your trolley. Can the queue not form in another direction to ease congestion? Maybe with the refurb the powers that be will change that corner.



I asked a member of staff what changes will be made and thay said that the new check-outs were going to across where the Cigarette Counter is.

So it looks like a complete change, that is if this member of staff is correct.  We will have to wait and see.

Also was in this morning and the Post Office staff say they are open as normal next week and Not closed as printed in the Groat.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Lol yeah forgot about the lottery people! I mind once i was just going to buy "smokes" and a guy infront o me spent an amazing £90 on the lottery and thunderballs etc etc etc!!! Took ages!! 

If its totally re-vamped then as i said i may consider dropping in there more! But the problem also is i have no car and all my shopping for 5 people wont fit under my pram!  ::  and its quite far to walk for me! 

Considering changing to lidls!! They seem to be far cheaper for alot of products now! Sick of spending so much on food.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> shelley i have not been in thurso one,i believe it is smaller than the wick one am i right?there is plenty space to shop in the wick one although it looks small compared to tescos!and a lot cheaper than tescos too


Butterfly - yes the Thurso one is a slight bit smaller than the Wick one. I quite believe that most other supermarket chains seem to be getting cheaper than Tesco! And i am sick of their "fluctuating" prices! 

One week i bought squirty cream (YUM) and it cost me 77p....only 4 days later it was up to £1.23 and then came back down again and back up! It is annoying! I notice it on alot of their products now!  ::  Iv had enuf! 

They wouldn't do  this to us at Somerfield! I liked Somerfield far more!

----------


## butterfly

shelley,hubby went shopping in tesco this week for the same things we bought last week and it cost a tenner more.seems all their fruit n veg has gone up too but not up at co-op(yet) :Frown:

----------


## Undine

Thanks for being gentle, And you are right about it being dark, But just think what it will be like once it is all done up,So I will be interested to hear what you have to say, so watch this space eh

----------


## balto

> First if all i would like to say hi to you as i am new to this, please be gentle as one or two of you can be a bit sharp, I did not think the cop was a dump, a bit old maybe and needs to freshen up, but I find it ok price of stuff is fine, staff are friendly, some of you don't seem to like it very much, why!!!!


 first of all undine, welcome to the org, you will find most of us are a nice.
i agree with you, the coop isnt a dump mayby a bit outdated and the staff are lovely cant say i have ever had a problem with any of them, cant wait to see it whrn they reveal the majority of the makeover on thursday.

----------


## balto

> shelley,hubby went shopping in tesco this week for the same things we bought last week and it cost a tenner more.seems all their fruit n veg has gone up too but not up at co-op(yet)


 think some things are cheaper in the coop and dearer in tesco, and vice versa, its a case of shopping around.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> think some things are cheaper in the coop and dearer in tesco, and vice versa, its a case of shopping around.


Thats true balto! Prices are different everywhere! 

Just wish i drove! Lol! Then i would go to all supermarkets! But think on the carbon footprint!!!  ::

----------


## balto

> Thats true balto! Prices are different everywhere! 
> 
> Just wish i drove! Lol! Then i would go to all supermarkets! But think on the carbon footprint!!!


 aye plus your shopping would end up more, seeing all the different stuff all the supermarkets have, thats why i stick to the coop.

----------


## poppett

Glad Co-op is getting its refurbishment done, but hope they don`t try to do the same as they did in the Brora shop.   Their middle aisles are so narrow two browsers down the same aisle at the same time causes a trolleyjam!

The Brora co-op also seem to use the Kiosk as their main checkout which causes another snarl up in the middle aisles.

If each check-out had a scratchcard and lottery facility then the queue at the kiosk with full baskets would be much shorter.   This has been tried and tested by Tesco at Corstorphine in Edinburgh and seems to work really well.   They also have a "runner" for tobacco products so one stop shopping... brilliant!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> aye plus your shopping would end up more, seeing all the different stuff all the supermarkets have, thats why i stick to the coop.


Lol yep thats exactly what i wud do!! Think i see a bargain, buy it even tho i really dont need it! Like coffee! Am mad for buying coffee! 

Douwe Egberts is usually £2.99 or large jar £5.99 so if i see them on offer even if i know i have tonnes in the house i will buy loads more!!! Im terrible for that!!

----------


## EDDIE

The thing is will it make any difference if the coop gets a refurb because i reckon if tesco gets the go ahead and makes a store in thurso to the same standard as the one in wick i would say the coop is finished and it would probably be better for everyone if the coop changes its name to asda rather than refurb.
Its amazing with the run down of dounreay u see all these big retailers comming to caithness i never understand this because caithness could have done with all this 20 years ago.

----------


## misty woman

> The thing is will it make any difference if the coop gets a refurb because i reckon if tesco gets the go ahead and makes a store in thurso to the same standard as the one in wick i would say the coop is finished and it would probably be better for everyone if the coop changes its name to asda rather than refurb.
> Its amazing with the run down of dounreay u see all these big retailers comming to caithness i never understand this because caithness could have done with all this 20 years ago.


Get a life,leave the coop alone!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> Get a life,leave the coop alone!


aye i know

----------


## ShelleyCowie

The coop is not just in thurso and wick! They are a multi-chain company! Same as Coop, Somerfield, Lidl....etc etc...

So maybe *if* (I said IF) they are not doing so good up here...they might be doing brilliantly in many other stores! 

So maybe a re-vamp wil do the trick! I know personally i am quite nosey when it comes to seeing newly decorated places so i will be in buying stuff. And if i really do like the changes then the Coop it will be from then on!!!

----------


## EDDIE

> Get a life,leave the coop alone!


I think giving me a bad rep point for saying that its a bit silly?
I dont no about u but i aint loyal to any supermarket its a case of whos cheapest and to be honest about i hope tescos does build big supermarket in thurso to the same standard as the one in wick its about time thurso had a decent supermarket rather then rely on the coop.And i dont think the coop has seen much competion in thurso but i think that will all change soon.
If i worked in the coop in thurso i would serousily think about jumping ship if tescos get built.?

----------


## pops

so has anyone been down to the co-op yet? I think they open again today? I haven't been down yet but hoping to go down a look at sometime, I'm too nosey not to go down!

----------


## Kodiak

Not yet but I will be going this afternoon, I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will look and be good.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I would be going if i wasna waiting for a delivery! Stupid new furniture was meant to be here this morning!  ::

----------


## Ash

i was in this morning with my partner and what a difference, looks soo much better and theres far more room

will be better once theyve done the makeover in feb

----------


## Kodiak

> i was in this morning with my partner and what a difference, looks soo much better and theres far more room
> 
> will be better once theyve done the makeover in feb


I was in this afternoon and by what you posted I think I must have gone ito the wrong shop.

The Co-op I went into was Terrible, it was Cold, not very clean and the walls were bare.  I admit there was a bit more room but there was less stock.

Now, do not ge wrong, I am a great fan of the Co-op as I even have shares in it, but this what they have tried to do iis a BIG Mistake.

It is only half done and in my opinion if they knew they could not finish until February then they should not have started until then and they could have completed the refurbishment all in the one go.

I am Highly disappointed indeed.

----------


## balto

> I was in this afternoon and by what you posted I think I must have gone ito the wrong shop.
> 
> The Co-op I went into was Terrible, it was Cold, not very clean and the walls were bare. I admit there was a bit more room but there was less stock.
> 
> Now, do not ge wrong, I am a great fan of the Co-op as I even have shares in it, but this what they have tried to do iis a BIG Mistake.
> 
> It is only half done and in my opinion if they knew they could not finish until February then they should not have started until then and they could have completed the refurbishment all in the one go.
> 
> I am Highly disappointed indeed.


 was looking forward to haing a wee look tomorrow, but not sure now.  but glad it is back open, tescos is right enough, but i personnaly found it a lot dearer than the coop and the staff werent as friendly either, but that is just my opinion. the coop seems more community based.

----------


## Ash

its set out better
lack of stock could be due to waiting on a load
i found it warmer than normal, they had to do the major work first which they have done 


i shop between tesco and coop.... coop is closer but i like alot of stuff in tesco but prefer coops meat

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I was in this afternoon and I thought it was great!  A vast improvement all round.  The veg section was most impressive, quite a few lines I haven't seen in the Co-op before.  

Obviously work is still ongoing and we have to make allowances for this.

If the Co-op keep up this standard, which I sincerely hope they do, they will give Tesco a run for their money any day.

----------


## Foxy

I was also in this afternoon and thought what a difference. There is so much more room in the aisles which it was badly needed.

----------


## highlander

Just back from the co-op, i like the lay out, more room to move about, it will take a while to navigate around the store but what i found myself doing was taking more notice of different prices, just hope they dont go and  up the prices to pay for the new lay out, one thing i did feel sorry for was the poor lassies sitting at the tills, they were frozen, one of them had suggested if they moved the door back where the fag counter is it would make a huge difference.

----------


## balto

well was in the coop this morning, and what a difference in the place, a lot better spaced out, and more room to move about in. the shop looks so much bigger now, amazing what moving stuff about can do, it will be worth it when they get it finished in feb.

----------


## poppett

In this morning but although delighted with the spacious layout was very disappointed that many good selling lines have been removed.   Met some other folks with the same complaint about the same products, so we can`t all be wrong!

None of the checkouts had an operator waiting for the shoppers and I had to ask which one to put my stuff up on.   By the time I was leaving (8 large bags full) there was quite a queue and still only one cashier on.

Hopefully just teething troubles though.

----------


## dirdyweeker

I went up from Wick to check out your new store. Most impressed. Yes there was a shortage on the frozen foods (for example) but no doubt the stock was run down a bit due to the closure.
Aisles much more spacious, shelfing lower in height and unlike Wick.....you have a Deli!
Overall, much improved.

----------


## Dadie

can you now get round the co-op with a pram?
that was the reason I stopped going...I would only get 1/2 way up an aisle to have to back down it bacause of a shelf stacking trolley or people talking over their trollies which would send my demented... its bad enough to go round a supermarket with children at the best of times...
Oh and do they have customer toilets....potty training!!

----------


## dirdyweeker

You would definately get round with your pram, unless they start leaving big stocking crates and two buggies then need to pass.
Surprised you are able to use computer but still in need of potty. :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I walked past it today, never had time to stop in but saw in the windows! It looks really different!! When i get time i will pop in and take a look!  :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Sadly, no loos.

----------


## bekisman

Popped in today about 3pm, nice layout, picked up a bottle of cough medicine and stood in checkout queue. There were four individual customers in front. The first one wanted cigarettes, so the till lady leaves the checkout, wonders over to the kiosk, waits a bit, collects the fags and wonders back.. Next person nothing unusual, a few tins and some spuds.. next (one in front of me) a few tins of something, and; "can I have some cigarettes?" so the till lady leaves the checkout, wonders over to the kiosk, waits a bit, collects the fags and wonders back..  
Why the hell should I have to be inconvenienced and hang around? I might as well go over to the fag kiosk and ask for "tin of beans please"..
Not experienced this anywhere else - so go to Co-op? no thanks..

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Sadly, no loos.


It would be good if they would add some wouldnt it! And maybe a baby changing facility! 

I hate going to the central because i have to leave my pram downstairs which i dont like at all!  ::

----------


## binbob

> It would be good if they would add some wouldnt it! And maybe a baby changing facility! 
> 
> I hate going to the central because i have to leave my pram downstairs which i dont like at all!


ohhh...and perhaps an indoor heated swimming pool ..with of course a childs paddling pool!!! :: 

it is a shop... ::

----------


## dirdyweeker

> Popped in today about 3pm, nice layout, picked up a bottle of cough medicine and stood in checkout queue. There were four individual customers in front. The first one wanted cigarettes, so the till lady leaves the checkout, wonders over to the kiosk, waits a bit, collects the fags and wonders back.. Next person nothing unusual, a few tins and some spuds.. next (one in front of me) a few tins of something, and; "can I have some cigarettes?" so the till lady leaves the checkout, wonders over to the kiosk, waits a bit, collects the fags and wonders back..  
> Why the hell should I have to be inconvenienced and hang around? I might as well go over to the fag kiosk and ask for "tin of beans please"..
> Not experienced this anywhere else - so go to Co-op? no thanks..


I see no reason why you cannot ask for beans at the fag counter. Whats good for the goose......
I can understand some folk want to pay it all in one but I would too get annoyed being held up in the queue for that reason. :Frown:

----------

